# Manual for 'Benchtop' brand Miter Saw



## easelpad (Dec 16, 2010)

Several years ago someone gave me a 'Benchtop' brand 10" miter saw. Label on the unit says it was manufactured in Taiwan for Kmart corp. 

All-in-all for the price (free) it's not a bad little chop saw. I need a manual for it. Does anyone have a link to an online resource? 

I'm needing / wanting to change out the blade, shore up adjustments, etc. 
Thanks.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The 'Benchtop' brand tools have been sold by KMart
......ref
.


----------



## easelpad (Dec 16, 2010)

Still looking for an online version of the manual. Realize this product was sold by Kmart - no info through them nor Sears.

I need to adjust it and change the blade. 

Alternatively, if anyone has a good general resource for miter saw maintenance I would appreciate that as well.

Thank you.


----------

